# Suche kleines Smartphone



## chill0r (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Smartphone.
Besitze noch das gute alte iPhone 2G.

Folgendes ist mir wichtig:
-etwa die größe des iPhone
-gutes Display/Auflösung
-nicht zu dick (12mm MAX)
-min 1ghz
-Android (4.0?!)

Das Galaxy W sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, aber vl. kennt jmd noch eine Alternative.
Danke!


----------



## TacTic (30. Oktober 2011)

Galaxy S2.
Update auf Android 4.0 dürfte in Kürze kommen.
Oder halt das Galaxy Nexus, aber ich finds ein wenig zu teuer. Da hast du dann aber schon 4.0 drauf.


edit:
oops sorry, hab überlesen dass du ein "kleines" Handy suchst. ^^
Naja, da kann ich dir keins empfehlen. evtl. nen Iphone 4 ?
Ist aber das Gegenteil von Android und kA obs dünner als 12 mm ist.


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2011)

Nokia N9

MeeGo ist das bessere Android!

Es ist leider 0,1mm dicker als deine Anforderung aber das sollte wohl noch gehen; es hat ein deutlich größeres Display als das iPhone ist aber nur geringfügig breiter und höher, da das Display einen schmaleren Rand hat

Ist aber leider nicht billig, vor allem nicht in der 64GiB Variante

Ansonsten HTC Desire S, HTC Rhyme oder Sony (Ericson) Xperia Ray


----------



## Iceananas (30. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Nokia N9
> 
> MeeGo ist das bessere Android!


 
Zu blöd dass das OS so gut wie tot ist und das App-Angebot überschaubar bleibt und es nirgendwo supported wird. Nix falsch verstehen - das N9 ist ein gutes Handy. Aber kaufen würde ich das nur, wenn ich Hardcore-Meego-Fetischist wäre 

Zum eigentlichen: Desire S und xperia Ray sind in der Tat gute Alternativen, am Besten bei Gelegenheit in ein Laden laufen und testen. Meiner Erfahrung nach hängt die Kaufentscheidung viel von subjektive Faktoren ab (Aussehen, Haptik, unerklärliche Sympathie ^^). Die Mittelklasse ist vom Hardware her eigentlich immer dasselbe.


----------



## ile (30. Oktober 2011)

Nimm das Desire S.


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2011)

> Zu blöd dass das OS so gut wie tot ist und das App-Angebot überschaubar bleibt und es nirgendwo supported wird. Nix falsch verstehen - das N9 ist ein gutes Handy. Aber kaufen würde ich das nur, wenn ich Hardcore-Meego-Fetischist wäre


 
MeeGo hat die größte Softwarevielfalt aller mobilen Betriebssysteme- neben normalen "Apps" läuft praktisch jede herkömmliche Linuxsoftware, die in einer ARM Version vorliegt, über Umwege sollte es in Zukunft auch möglich sein Android Software zum Laufen zu bringen

Man darf sich nicht auf den Appstore beschränken, muss sich etwas mit Linux auskennen und ein wenig erfinderisch sein, das ist alles... und wenn nicht... na ja, der Durchschnittsuser findet auch im Ovi Store genug


----------



## Iceananas (31. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> MeeGo hat die größte Softwarevielfalt aller mobilen Betriebssysteme- neben normalen "Apps" läuft praktisch jede herkömmliche Linuxsoftware, die in einer ARM Version vorliegt, über Umwege sollte es in Zukunft auch möglich sein Android Software zum Laufen zu bringen
> 
> Man darf sich nicht auf den Appstore beschränken, muss sich etwas mit Linux auskennen und ein wenig erfinderisch sein, das ist alles... und wenn nicht... na ja, der Durchschnittsuser findet auch im Ovi Store genug


 
Das ist mir bewußt. Nur sind die Programme nix wert, wenn sie per Touch quasi nicht bedienbar sind. Hier sind nativ programmierte Apps wesentlich praktikabler...


----------



## Superwip (31. Oktober 2011)

Hier wäre eine Hardwaretastatur wie beim Vorgänger N900 oder dem N950 sinnvoll- allerdings könnte das N9 damit kaum die gestellten Anforderungen an die Dicke einhalten


----------



## Iceananas (31. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hier wäre eine Hardwaretastatur wie beim Vorgänger N900 oder dem N950 sinnvoll- allerdings könnte das N9 damit kaum die gestellten Anforderungen an die Dicke einhalten


 
Ich würde die Dicker gerne in Kauf nehmen. Das Design vom N950 ist so ziemlich das perfekteste, was mir bisher begegnet ist.


----------



## Superwip (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich auch aber der TE vielleicht nicht...

Wobei es auch nicht sooo viel dicker ist; mit 14mm gehört es zu den dünnsten Slidern- zumindest im high-end Bereich; es ist auch erheblich dünner als das N900, das 18mm dick ist


----------



## NexusEXE (1. November 2011)

TacTic schrieb:
			
		

> Galaxy S2.
> Update auf Android 4.0 dürfte in Kürze kommen.
> Oder halt das Galaxy Nexus, aber ich finds ein wenig zu teuer. Da hast du dann aber schon 4.0 drauf.
> 
> ...



Ja es ist dünner


----------

